# wireless question

## NeptuneCrash

okay this has stumped many so be forwarned, ive got a atheros wireless card built into my toshiba a75 had madwifi drivers installed. i have a orinoco gold card in my pcmcia slot that is recognized as ath1, (my atheros card is ath0) my whole goal is to get monitor mode working with my orinoco or even both, i unmerged the madwifi drivers i have orinoco drivers installed and it still shows up as ath0 and ath1 tried many things if anyone has any ideas it would be very much appreciated.   :Confused: 

----------

## NeptuneCrash

okay well i found out the new orinoco cards are manufactured by atheros so that makes some sense now i just need to get it to work with airsnort and kismet in monitor mode when i iwpriv i dont see monitor mode? altho when i type "iwconfig ath1 mode monitor" i get no error? ideas?

----------

## robdd

Hi there - if you want some help you could start by helping the readers of this forum with some information about your problem. Read the forum introductory stuff about how to pick a meaningful subject header, and what info. to provide.

You could start by telling us:

- Gentoo kernel version (type 'uname -a')

- make and model of wireless cards

- are the drivers compiled in to the kernel, or compiled as modules ?

- provide dumps from lspci, lsmod, ifconfig, and iwconfig

I've got kismet working both on a D-Link using the madwifi drivers, and on  a Netgear WG511 card with the Prism2 drivers, and would be glad to help.

Regards,

----------

## NeptuneCrash

okay im runnin gentoo dev sources 2.6.9r13 its a built in atheros "super G" and its a new orinoco gold a/b/g for the pcmcia they are both modules heres my mod list 

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                49696  0

ath_rate_onoe           7688  1 ath_pci

wlan                  103004  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe

ath_hal               131024  2 ath_pci

hermes                  8576  0

intel_mch_agp           8848  0

```

 

```
lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS300 Host Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4349

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

0000:02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

 

```
ifconfig

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:F5:17:49:90

          inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:43353 errors:3720 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:3720

          TX packets:19197 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199

          RX bytes:52893012 (50.4 Mb)  TX bytes:1807701 (1.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:dc9e0000-dc9f0000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1000 (1000.0 b)  TX bytes:1000 (1000.0 b)

```

 

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Winner"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:95:0D:3E:0C

          Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power:50 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=21/94  Signal level=-74 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:1  Invalid misc:1   Missed beacon:162

ath1      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:50 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## robdd

Hi there - been away for the weekend. I've looked at your listings, and it looks promising   :Smile:  .

You might want to try the 2nd wireless card first - it looks like everything is pretty well ready to go. On my box here I just modprobe'd ath_pci, and then started kismet, and it all came up OK, so let's hope your laptop is just as cooperative.

First make sure you have kismet configured - you have to tell it which wireless card to use for listening. I emerged version net-wireless/kismet-2004.04.1-r1, but I think there's a later version available now. Hopefully it won't make any difference.  The only bits of the standard config I changed in /etc/kismet/kismet.conf were:

...

# User to setid to (should be your normal user)

suiduser=robd

# Sources are defined as:

# source=cardtype,interface,name[,initialchannel]

# Card types and required drivers are listed in the README.

# The initial channel is optional, if hopping is not enabled it can be used

# to set the channel the interface listens on.

#source=cisco,eth0,ciscosource

source=madwifi_g,ath0,Atheros

...

You will need to set the suiduser to a valid user on your box, and in the source line use ath1 instead of ath0. Once you have the config file edited and saved, cd to a directory where your (unprivileged) suiduser has write permission - I made a kismet sub-directory under robd's home directory, and cd'd there. Kismet will write its dump files here, and the user interface part of kismet runs as the suiduser. OK - now su root, and type kismet, and if we're lucky it should just work !!  If not please capture the kismet output and post that and we'll see if we can find what's wrong.

Once we get your PCMCIA card going we'll have a go at getting the built in card going - it may pick up more networks since it looks like the PCMCIA card plus Linux drivers will only support 802.11b networks.

BTW, once you get kismet running you'll be amaaaaaaaaaaaazed at how many networks are out there with no WEP encryption - there's even a lawyer's office in my building at work with a wifi network and no encryption. It's luck I'm discreet !

Good luck, and let us know how you go.

Regards,

----------

## NeptuneCrash

thank you much im flying with kismet its all working swell airsnort still dont work but i dont think its that big a deal cuz kismet does the same thing basically.

----------

## projkt4

following the documentiation and the various threads i have been able to install my atheros pcmcia card on my gentoo 2.6.1-r7 laptop. my problem is that when i run kismet i get this error;

```

Allowing clients to fetch WEP keys.

WARNING:  Disabling GPS logging.

Logging networks to Kismet-Mar-15-2005-1.network

Logging networks in CSV format to Kismet-Mar-15-2005-1.csv

Logging networks in XML format to Kismet-Mar-15-2005-1.xml

Logging cryptographically weak packets to Kismet-Mar-15-2005-1.weak

Logging cisco product information to Kismet-Mar-15-2005-1.cisco

Logging data to Kismet-Mar-15-2005-1.dump

Writing data files to disk every 300 seconds.

Mangling encrypted and fuzzy data packets.

Tracking probe responses and associating probe networks.

Reading AP manufacturer data and defaults from /etc/ap_manuf

Reading client manufacturer data and defaults from /etc/client_manuf

FATAL: Dump file error: Unable to open dump file Kismet-Mar-15-2005-1.dump (Permission denied)

Sending termination request to channel control child 10025...

WARNING: Sometimes cards don't always come out of monitor mode

         cleanly.  If your card is not fully working, you may need to

         restart or reconfigure it for normal operation.

Waiting for channel control child 10025 to exit...

Kismet exiting.

```

i created a kismet directory in the home dir of my user. and i have searched for the file that is referenced in the error. unless the problem is the moniter mode issue.

FYI my lspci -v

```

0000:06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

        Subsystem: PROXIM Inc: Unknown device 0a40

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

        Memory at 11000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

```

if anybody has an idea of what could be stopping me from using kismet i would be very greatful for any help.

thank you all in advance.

----------

## NeptuneCrash

you do know u have to start kismet as "root" and it passes privs to a user that in ur config right? because root shouldnt have any permissions that cant be done

----------

## projkt4

after more digging i discovered i had to change the directory i was in to the user's home directory. now everything works fine and im ready to start driving.

----------

